# Isomac viper



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Anyone any experience of these models, would it be an improvement over my baby gaggia something like this but used

http://www.columbuscoffee.co.nz/equipment/espresso-machines/isomac/viper/

Looks like the major upgrade is on the back burner for the moment

Gaz


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I found one review of it and it came out very poorly, suspect it would be a retrograde step from the Baby, The Venus is a better machine but you are then looking at more expensive than the Rancilio Silvia. My advice, stick with the Baby until you can afford what you want unless an Ebay bargain sucks you in.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats the problem Don an ebay bargain is sucking me in lol

Gaz

where did you find the review?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Not keen personally. I have read that the cheaper Isomac machines suffer from quality problems.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

review here - its a link to a word doc

http://www.taktik.co.nz/ConsumerReport.doc


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for that fellow coffee-forumers looks to be a bad un especially as the price is creeping up

Gaz

ar well keep looking and dreaming of a bargain


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Keep an eye on ebay, especially after Christmas, you never know when that bargain might come up.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

sandykt said:


> Keep an eye on ebay, especially after Christmas, you never know when that bargain might come up.


I keep looking Sandy

Gaz


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

DonRJ said:


> review here - its a link to a word doc
> 
> http://www.taktik.co.nz/ConsumerReport.doc


An interesting document, although perhaps it misses out some of the espresso and grinder machines we know and love. Perhaps that's due to what's available in the New Zealand market. I would be concerned about some of our readers picking up the document and buying based on the machines reviewed. There are some good points made in general terms, but I think there are better espresso machines and grinders in the UK.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

+1 from me on the dangers of a newbie reading this document and making a purchase decision on its verdicts - though I don't recognise a lot of the machines and think that they may not be mainstream-available in the UK.

But it's a damn sight better job than our own Which? magazine recently did, with its Best Buy status going to a cheap Argos-only machine!


----------

